# Heated Grips?



## MinnTim

I'm sure it's been asked a 1000 times but when I do a search it [email protected] out on me and doesn't return any results....sooooo......

Are the heated grips worth it? Do you really feel that much heat through gloves? Heavy gloves?

The standard grips have to go, figure I might as well entertain the idea.

Thanks.


----------



## Blue Hill

It depends how cold it gets where you're at. I would definitely not be without them, but it gets REAL cold up here and they work REAL well.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Well I asked Google and he said:
Ariens 72101400 Heated Hand Grips 2011 Compact and Deluxe
Cub Cadet Heated Hand Grip Kit | Cub Cadet 753-05762A
Ariens 72000700 Handwarmer Snow Blower Electric Heated Hand Grips - Build.com

You can also check under snowmobile and motorcycle
.
https://www.denniskirk.com/snowmobi...lid=CMqP4PLUmrwCFepFMgod920Ahw&ad=28959299469
2 - Pk. Rsi Hi Power Grip Heater Elements, Extended Hook - 598439, Accessories at Sportsman's Guide


----------



## JerryD

I run heated grip on my snowmobiles and you can't beat them. I would have them on my snowblower if it had a charging system.


----------



## liftoff1967

MinnTim, I think I'm just down the road from you, so to speak. As you known this has been a very cold winter, with another round of school closing cold coming. This fall I had heated grips installed on my 2014 deluxe 30. For me, it has been well worth it. It takes a while for them to heat up for ya to feel thru the gloves, but by the time I'm done with the neighbor ladies drive, I'm feeling the full effect of the grips when doing my drive. Typical suburban drives (3 car wide at the top, narrowing down to 2 car at the bottom and about 3 car long)


----------



## loneraider

I have heated grips on my motorcycle and installed Ariens heated grips on my deluxe 28 and they work really well.


----------



## liftoff1967

Minn Tim.

For you, I made it an effort to keep track of times to aid in your decision on the heated grips. 

With my dealer installed Ariens heated grips on a 2014 deluxe 30, in 15 degree above temps with strong northwest winds (not sure if that is a factor of not, leave that up to you) it took 20 minutes for me to start feeling the heat thru my thinsulate gloves.

In a normal kick ass morning of snow blowing before work, I will be done before the heated grips would help. Being I was out for an hour today doing 2 drives and opening up the trail around the house for the dog, it made a difference. 

If I was you, I would be asking myself, how long am I using the blower, and go from there.


----------



## Smolenski7

I just installed heated grips on my Ariens 2011 24" Deluxe. It was an easy install and I think worth it. I've only had one opportunity to use them, and although it wasn't a life changing event, they did help some what. The conditions were pretty extreme though with temps near 0'F. and wind chills well below that. In addition the gloves that I had one were fairly thin. So, in my opinion, nothing beats a good pair of heavy water proof gloves, but the heated hand grips sure help add that extra layer of warmth.


----------



## uberT

I had the heated grips installed on my new 921030. I have not used the machine yet - - snow deficit this past week 

My perspective is they may not put out a lot of heat, but they'll halt the flow of heat from your hands into the icy cold grips. My hands get really cold even with great gloves when those ambient temps drop down. You can almost feel the heat being sucked from your hands by those cold metal parts.


----------



## Brucebotti

I purchased the heated grips for my 2014 Deluxe 28 (921030) from the dealer for $69.99, which was less than I could get them anywhere else. The instructions were well done and it is a simple plug-and play setup with a new wiring harness included. The hardest part for me was getting my clumsy hands in to remove and then re-install the plug on the headlight.

Within 30 seconds of starting the blower up, I can feel the handgrips getting warmer (without gloves on). With gloves on, I don't so much notice the heat as much as I notice that my hands aren't as cold as they usually get.

In short, I highly recommend them.

Bruce


----------



## bikerdeano

Hi there, first post for me on here.

I had an old single stage ol' rubber flapper Ariens SS522... and now I've graduated up to an Ariens-DELUXE 24. I pick it up tomorrow.

Question, has anybody placed the switch for the heated grips in a place where they have regretted installing it there.

I noticed that my new 2014 Ariens DELUXE 24 does NOT have a knock-out for the switch... and now I have to drill a hole for it.

I was thinking of placing it to the right of the headlight, there is a one inch square of painted black metal that is kinda bent down at an angle. Is it a brace and maybe should not be drilled?

In my neck of the woods, I don't think these heated grips will ever be turned off.


----------



## uberT

Dean, welcome aboard! Are you certain the hole for the switch is not pre-drilled? Did you review the instructions?


----------



## bikerdeano

I looked on the underside of the dash... and did not see a knock-out.

I take delivery of Deluxe 24 tomorrow, so I wanted to figure this out beforehand.

Is there a spot for it?


----------



## tinter

Just installed heated hand grips on my Honda on the weekend, Of course now we are setting high temperature records. Maybe if I keep adding stuff to my blower, we won't get any snow at all.


----------



## uberT

Dean, I fitted heated grips to my Deluxe 28" last weekend and the hole for the switch is pre-drilled and ready to go.

Can you go to the Ariens site and find the download-able pdf for the installation on your machine? That will answer your question.


----------



## bikerdeano

I get my machine tomorrow... I let you guys know if there is a hole or not for the switch.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## bikerdeano

There was no hole for the switch.

The kit said to drill a 1/2" hole for the switch right above the chute deflector lever. I used a punch and banged a divot into the metal where I wanted the switch to go. A couple of sharp bits later, I finally punched a hole through the dash. My final bit was a smaller one than 1/2", so that the switch wasn't sloppy in the hole. I started off with a 1/8" bit first and then worked my way up. I also scored the decal with a knife so that if the bit caught the decal for whatever reason, it wouldn't gather it up and scrunch it.

The kit also came with two wooden stir sticks to mix up the 50/50 epoxy. I said screw that, I'll just snip off the tops of the two pouches (parts A&B) and pour it into the grip. Then I slid on the grip and I spun it around about thirty times and then on and off a couple times... then I determined it's final resting spot as per the instructions. The epoxy is supposed to sit for 24 hours, before one uses the grips. We are due for a big blizzard in a couple of days... so I want this machine to ready to go.

I made all the connections and then started attaching the cable ties.

Now I need to wait until tomorrow to see if I wired the switch right. It can be easily reversed if I wired it wrong. The instructions don't tell you how to put the two plugs onto the switch, so its kinda hit and miss. The black and white pictures for the wiring details are kinda gross. They don't show you anything, because the contrast is really poor. They are almost a big black blob of ink. I want OFF to be towards me and ON to be away from me... which is why I might reverse it if I have to.

It's a cheap kit (cost me 70 bucks) and I hope its worth it.

Has anyone used Premium gas in a Ariens? Does it make a difference?


----------



## uberT

Dean, I didn't have much luck with the Ariens-supplied epoxy. My grips kept pulling off. I ended up getting some Honda motorcycle grip glue...problem eliminated.

Ariens says to use fresh 87 octane gasoline:



Ariens said:


> *Gasoline Recommendations*
> 
> Published 07/11/2012 09:50 AM | Updated 03/12/2014 03:04 PM
> 
> *What gasoline should be used in my machine?*
> 
> Please refer to your machine's Owner's Manual for _gasoline_ recommendations.
> If you do not have your Owners manual, and have your Model and Serial Number, click: Get Product Manuals to access the Electronic Manuals Search/View page.
> 
> *Important:* Always use _gasoline_ that meets the following guidelines:
> 
> - Use clean, fresh _gasoline_ purchased the same season.
> - Use a minimum of 87 octane (87 AKI (91 RON). (High altitude use may require a different octane. Consult the engine manual for your specific machine.)
> - Use _gasoline_ with 10% ethanol or less (no ethanol is better). If the pumps are not marked for content of alcohol or ethers, check ethanol and MTBE levels with the fuel supplier. Do not modify the fuel system to use different fuels. Use of _gasoline_ blends exceeding 10% ethanol voids any and all warranties.
> 
> _Note: Gasoline is not all the same. If the engine experiences starting or performance problems after using a new gasoline brand, switch to a different fuel provider/brand._
> 
> 
> 
> *Important:* Excessively oxygenated or reformulated fuels (fuels blended with alcohols or ethers) can damage the fuel system or cause performance problems. If any undesirable operating problems occur, use a _gasoline_ with a lower percentage of alcohol or ether.
> 
> Ariens recommends that you use Ultra-Fresh Fuel Stabilizer (#00592900; 1-2.5 gal mix), or Ariens Ethanol Treatment (#04730400; treats up to 40 gal.). Mix the _gasoline_ according to the instructions on the stabilizer container. If possible, use _gasoline_ with the least amount of ethanol in your area.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

uberT said:


> Ariens says to use fresh 87 octane gasoline:


Maybe you missed the word minimum 

 *"Use a minimum of 87 octane"*


----------



## uberT

I didn't miss it. 87 is acceptable per the mfr. I typically purchase mid-grade and use that in all the OPE. Can't say that it makes a difference one way or the other. 

All our fuel is tainted with ethanol. I cannot escape that unless I purchase the canned fuel from HD at $32/gallon.


----------



## bikerdeano

Well, we got a 12 inch dump here today... and so first time out with my Deluxe 24 and the heated hand-grips...

Love it !

Love it !

Love it !

Love it !

Love it !

Love it !

Nice and toasty warm hands... no tingly fingers and running them under warm water to thaw them out.

Run the red connector to the tab on the switch that has a reddish color to it. Install the switch so that the reddish color of the switch is closest to you as you stand at the dash. I did that when I installed it and it was correct. ON position makes the switch be away from you, which I think is the way it should be.

Love it ! 

Love it !

Love it !


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Sooo . . . it's working OK for you


----------



## bikerdeano

Yep, it was very nice.

I did three driveways and the entire cul-de-sac... and then I ran out of gas as I was limping it home.

We got another 6 inches overnight... so the fun begins again tonight.


----------



## 90trunk

I just wanted to put a post in for the guys with MTD manufactured equipment. The OEM MTD kit 753-05762 is a bargain if you want to upgrade your unit. I was able to buy the kit for about $42.00 on eBay. These fit a 1.0" The diameter handle and includes a new wiring harness and all of the required hardware. 

I had to do an alternator and flywheel upgrade to my 8.5 Tecumseh to run the grips. If your older Tecumseh powered unit has the 5A/3A split alternator and the 5 magnet flywheel this is a plug and play deal for you. This kit also fits newer MTD blowers and has adapter plugs for various configurations.

Here is a YouTube link of a guy installing the grips. It gives you a good idea of what you're in for: 




Edited for the correct MTD part number 753-05762


----------



## Fred9

*Not work with TEC engine??*

I have a an Ariens 2004 model 924118 with 8 1/2 hp Tec engine. Searching online I read that the Ariens kits work only with B&S engines if Ariens model is older than 2011. Is that correct? 

If so, any non- Areins heated grips? Thanks


----------



## PixMan

Fred9 said:


> I have a an Ariens 2004 model 924418 with 8 1/2 hp Tec engine. Searching online I read that the Ariens kits work only with B&S engines if Ariens model is older than 2011. Is that correct?
> 
> If so, any non- Areins heated grips? Thanks


 I'm also wondering about model compatibility. The Ariens website shows p/n 72101400 for models 921024, 921030, 921037 and 921032. My 2013 921029 came with them, and I want to add to my new 921037, but I fear the model numbers they cited all have the Briggs & Stratton AX motors and mine is a rarer LCT made 414.

I shot off a query via their website, but the last one I sent never got answered so I'm not optimistic.


----------



## enigma-2

I turn my on as soon as the machine starts, but in cold weather they don't product enough heat to do any real good. So I also wear gloves and leather (military grade) mittens over the gloves with a heat pack inside near the fingers. I'm middle age (late 60's) and notice my fingers will get colder, sooner. This setup works so well I could go all day at -10°.


----------



## Surge

I love heated grips. They really came in handy this year with the thirty mph winds and temps in the teens. Without them I would have had to take a break and go inside to warm up my numb fingers. Makes a huge difference in keeping warm, comfortable and with the ability to use the controls IMO. 
Some people like using only gloves, but I have not found any that warm me up as much as the heated grips and not limit the usage of my fingers. So I use gloves that do not restrict my usage along with the heated grips. Never thought they would make such a difference until I tried them. Now I would not get a snowblower unless it had them, or I could add them to it.
I do find that I have to have the setting on high to be effective.


----------



## Ljay

PixMan said:


> I'm also wondering about model compatibility. The Ariens website shows p/n 72101400 for models 921024, 921030, 921037 and 921032. My 2013 921029 came with them, and I want to add to my new 921037, but I fear the model numbers they cited all have the Briggs & Stratton AX motors and mine is a rarer LCT made 414.
> 
> I shot off a query via their website, but the last one I sent never got answered so I'm not optimistic.


Hi Pixman, I have the same motor/blower and my dealer sold me Kit Number 72101400. I installed the grips a couple of weeks ago and they work great. Plug n play.

Ljay


----------



## Koenig041

Heated grips rock! Our 2004, Troybilt, 1030 came with them. You really feel the benefit when it is below 20 degrees or when your hands get wet.


----------



## bikerdeano

It was painful to watch that guy in the video, removing his old grips.

I used a utility knife and slit the whole length of the grip and peeled it off.

Easy!


----------



## RedOctobyr

Surge said:


> I love heated grips. They really came in handy this year with the thirty mph winds and temps in the teens. ... . Never thought they would make such a difference until I tried them.


Yup! This is the first season I've had them, and I'm sold. They were great. Like you said, we had abnormally-cold and windy storms this year in New England. One morning I spent 5 minutes or so clearing off the car before starting on the driveway. After clearing the car, my fingers were really getting cold, but once I changed over to the snowblower, they warmed back up again  

If your machine isn't wired for suitable alternator output, and you still want heated grips, worst-case you could mount a suitable 12V battery on the machine, and use that to power the grips. Then manually recharge the battery after you're done. A little less convenient, but easier, and probably cheaper, than buying & swapping flywheels and alternators.


----------



## ToolmanJoe

I just installed the heated handgrip kit on my older MTD snowblower but I haven't finished the wiring yet. I'm now wondering if I have the correct alternator to run them. My snow blower is an MTD E665E with a Tecumseh HMSK100 10HP engine. The snowblower has a headlight but there is only a single wire coming from the alternator going to the headlight and the other side is grounded. How can I tell if I have the correct alternator for running the handgrips? If I don't, does anyone know how much current or the handgrips draw so I can use calculate what size battery to run them?

Thanks,

Joe



90trunk said:


> I just wanted to put a post in for the guys with MTD manufactured equipment. The OEM MTD kit 753-05762 is a bargain if you want to upgrade your unit. I was able to buy the kit for about $42.00 on eBay. These fit a 1.0" The diameter handle and includes a new wiring harness and all of the required hardware.
> 
> I had to do an alternator and flywheel upgrade to my 8.5 Tecumseh to run the grips. If your older Tecumseh powered unit has the 5A/3A split alternator and the 5 magnet flywheel this is a plug and play deal for you. This kit also fits newer MTD blowers and has adapter plugs for various configurations.
> 
> Here is a YouTube link of a guy installing the grips. It gives you a good idea of what you're in for: http://youtu.be/uAjE-G2YcZM
> 
> Edited for the correct MTD part number 753-05762


----------



## ToolmanJoe

I took a long thin screwdriver and slid it under the grip from the front, then inserted the straw of my WD-40 can into the gap I created and gave it a quick squirt. Then I removed the screwdriver and wiggled the handgrip a little and it slid right off on one piece like nothing. Took maybe 30 sec. per grip to get them off. Very easy.

Joe



bikerdeano said:


> It was painful to watch that guy in the video, removing his old grips.
> 
> I used a utility knife and slit the whole length of the grip and peeled it off.
> 
> Easy!


----------



## Normex

ToolmanJoe said:


> I took a long thin screwdriver and slid it under the grip from the front, then inserted the straw of my WD-40 can into the gap I created and gave it a quick squirt. Then I removed the screwdriver and wiggled the handgrip a little and it slid right off on one piece like nothing. Took maybe 30 sec. per grip to get them off. Very easy.
> 
> Joe


 I had posted my way of removing the handgrips and it is with Winshield washer, just pry a bit and squirt some and they come off and good as new with no oil left in them.


----------



## ToolmanJoe

Even better! Thanks!



Normex said:


> I had posted my way of removing the handgrips and it is with Winshield washer, just pry a bit and squirt some and they come off and good as new with no oil left in them.


----------



## Bolens93

I think I will stick with Heated Bars and steer clear of Heated Grips....have not had to replace the filaments in 23yrs vs Grips which seem to have a short life.


----------



## Tramontana

*Grip removal...*

...as an avid dual sport motorcyclist, I seem to replace the grips on my bike every year.
Now, being a new owner of my very first snow blower, I have little experience working on one, but I'm guessing that there are many similarities. 
A slick trick that I was shown for both removing and installing grips is to use an air compressor and blow gun. Get the tip under the edge of the grip and blast with air, while working the grip on or off as needed.
Good luck and cheers!ccasion14:


----------



## gmazet

made a **** of a diff on my ATV, if you're gonna be out in the cold for an hour plus you will love them


----------



## 90trunk

ToolmanJoe said:


> How can I tell if I have the correct alternator for running the handgrips? If I don't, does anyone know how much current or the handgrips draw so I can use calculate what size battery to run them?


Find your Tecumseh engine model/serial numbers and do a bit of searching on the OPE parts places like OrderTree.com or OEM Replacement Parts for Mowers, Trimmers, Blowers, Chainsaws, Snow Throwers and much more | PartsTree.com and see which stator/flywheel combination you have.

My searching came up with 30-40 watts (2.5-3.5A @ 12V) for the grips.


----------



## JnC

I just cut mine off as there was no need to have them intact for later use etc. Got some Cub Cadet ones as they match the shift lever in color. These are going on a HS1132, the stock 15W coils were upgraded to 50W ones from older HS928 models.


----------

